# The kids of today...



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

The kids of today ... complain, bitch, whinge, moan, blah, blah, blah.

The younger generation ... complain, bitch, whinge, moan, blah, blah, blah.

I know its not just me, so many get soooo tired of this generational stereotyping.

To those bitchin' about the kids of today, have a look at your own parenting style, and your own kids.  Take a good, long, hard look in the mirror - go on ... like what you see?

Fark it, I have two kids and they are both great kids, as are their friends.  FFS, teenagers will be teenagers.  Young people will be young.  Some are good, some bad, most are just normal people, doing normal things.  Give 'em a break and don't lump all of them in together in one giant generational generalisation.  

S'pose its easier to generalise than to do a bit of introspection and a bit of thinking. 

Flame away.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 May 2009)

*Re: The kids of today ...*

One of the best posts ever Timmy.

I hate generational stereotypes also. How can you class millions of people into one set of characteristics? Its a load of bollocks.

Unfortunately it seems that through the media people belive 'us' Gen X'ers to be lazy and good for nothing, while the baby boomers are obviously the best generation ever. I'll show you plenty of boomers who still take drugs and contribute nothing to society.

Rant over


----------



## Mr J (26 May 2009)

I believe Socrates complained about the youth of his day, so this rubbish has been going on for at least two and a half millennia .


----------



## glenn_r (26 May 2009)

Geez you young blokes whinge a lot, back in my day yes we used to drive unlicensed, get pissed underage, have the bong here or there, have the occasional fight, get lucky with loose wimmin, swear with/at my mates and a few other things I now forget about cause I'm old.

BUT, we did respect our parents, we didn't swear walking down the street in front of kids and women, after you won the fight when the other guy fell down and you probably ended up shouting the loser a beer (not kick them to death when their unconscious), we started full time work at 15 or 16 and probably did a paper round before that or pumped petrol at the local servo.

If you guys think things are better now, please elaborate.


----------



## bowman (26 May 2009)

The violence really concerns me too. Maybe I have selective memory but I don't recall this level of aggression and violence while growing up.

Fashion and appearence doesn't bother me too much. I have pictures of me in flares and tie dyed t-shirts so who am I to judge.


----------



## Judd (26 May 2009)

Yep this BB agrees.  By the bye, extensive long-term studies of twins brought up in the same household, twins separated at birth and brought up in different households, adopted children, siblings brought up in same household, siblings separated and brought up in different households have shown that parenting has absolutely minimal to zero effect on the outcome of these children as adults.

So when someone compliments you on how well behaved your children are, don't get a swelled head.  You have nothing to do with it except passing on your genes or possibly setting an example.  Obviously it also means that you should not berate yourself should your children turn out to be total brats.  It ain't your fault.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 May 2009)

glenn_r said:


> If you guys think things are better now, please elaborate.




Its not the fact that these things dont happen, its the fact that whole generations are classed into stereotypes.

Im sure in your days there was violence, and those who took a fight too far, but there just wasnt constant media coverage. But i also see plenty of 40 yo bogans walking around pissed trying to fight people when im out at nights, so its still not just the young ones....


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

Judd said:


> It ain't your fault.




Catch cry of the BBs?


----------



## jaymz_trading (26 May 2009)

Hi,

First post 

Yeah, I think you are all right.  Past wasn't as violent, or was it?  The kids of today are lazy, but who says the kids of past werent?

Realistically the only thing that has changed, is the media, the ability to access news and the media's need to fill gaps when there are no other gaps to fill.  They start this Gen X Gen Y thing, and all this hype about generations because its a politcal view and so many people have opinions and will continue to buy newspapers and magazines that talk about the subject, as we wan't to know what others are thinking.

Nothing wrong with anyone, just the media.


----------



## Mr J (26 May 2009)

glenn_r said:


> BUT, we did respect our parents, we didn't swear walking down the street in front of kids and women, after you won the fight when the other guy fell down and you probably ended up shouting the loser a beer (not kick them to death when their unconscious), we started full time work at 15 or 16 and probably did a paper round before that or pumped petrol at the local servo.




Not sensible to judge a generation by a bunch of bad apples. You have your idiots, as do we.


----------



## Largesse (26 May 2009)

We should have a reconciliation week for Baby Boomers and today's Youth


----------



## white_goodman (26 May 2009)

the baby boomers are one of the most selfish generations ever... pay for your own god damn retirement....


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 May 2009)

Spot on jaymz_trading. 

The media has a lot to answer for IMO. It would be nice to see them actually report some GOOD news once in a while, and perhaps they could try to put hmmm...lets say, a POSITIVE outlook on everything, rather than injecting as much fear as possible into people, so that when people do go out, they are packing death about whats around the next corner. 

Like that Corey dropkick who got job offers and huge publicity from being a knob, why bother even reporting that? Give him a slapping and send him home. Report on things that make people feel good and happy about things, rather than scared and worried.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> I know its not just me, so many get soooo tired of this generational stereotyping.






Timmy said:


> Catch cry of the BBs?




Timmy, don't you see a bit of hypocrisy in your two statements above?

You deride the generational stereotyping (and I absolutely agree), then proceed to suggest BB's as a group have a particular trait.

I just don't know why this determination to categorise people into groups has happened - it makes no sense.


----------



## johenmo (26 May 2009)

As a borderline BB/GenX, i find this interesting.  Rather than tip to one group or the other:
- people appear to be more fearful of violence now than a couple of decades ago.  But I remember being chased by skinheads in perth!  Then it tended to be punchups or beatings rather than killings.  My old school is having a reunion at a pub where there was a big brawl in 79 betweens bogans and surfs.
-  from the bit i've read (exclude newspapers) females tend be involved in the violence more.
- i can't help but suspect "newer" drugs are adding to the severity of the violence inflicted - helped along by the old drug, alcohol.
- Cops I know who work with youth reckon more knives are being carried than a decade ago.  So they'll probably get used more.

It's too complicated to make simple generalisations.  But as each generation comes along they are used to growing up with more and more, and the concept of doing without becomes more and more foreign.  So every generation is selfish.


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

Julia said:


> Timmy, don't you see a bit of hypocrisy in your two statements above?




Yes, I do Julia; I must admit I did it on purpose as a bit of a stir ... (but only a bit ).


----------



## Bushman (26 May 2009)

This thread could also be titled 'The parents of today...'


----------



## Julia (26 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Yes, I do Julia; I must admit I did it on purpose as a bit of a stir ... (but only a bit ).


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

bowman said:


> The violence really concerns me too. Maybe I have selective memory but I don't recall this level of aggression and violence while growing up.




Bowman, don't know when you grew up, but if it was the 1980s you should have been afraid....



> From the end of the war onwards, Australia's homicide rate climbed steadily - from an annual rate of around 1 per 100,00 in the 1940s to a peak of 2.4 per 100,000 in 1988.



Source  (page 29).

I don't _think _we can blame Gen. Y for this one...  Maybe it was all that 'celebration of a nation' stuff ... just got too grating for some ...


----------



## gav (26 May 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Like that Corey dropkick who got job offers and huge publicity from being a knob, why bother even reporting that? Give him a slapping and send him home. Report on things that make people feel good and happy about things, rather than scared and worried.




And what knobs offered Corey jobs and publicity?  TV and radio stations ran by Gen X's and Baby Boomers...


----------



## Mr J (26 May 2009)

> I don't think we can blame Gen. Y for this one




While there are exceptions, animals are usually a product of their environment.  If we're screwed up, it will largely be because we have been screwed with. How can a generation just go bad? It doesn't, and the reason behind it lies in the world that the older generations have created.

I'm not actually saying that we're screwed up and that baby boomers to blame, but for those that do thing that, consider the probable reason for it.


----------



## prawn_86 (26 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> While there are exceptions, animals are usually a product of their environment.  If we're screwed up, it will largely be because we have been screwed with. How can a generation just go bad? It doesn't, and the reason behind it lies in the world that the older generations have created.
> 
> I'm not actually saying that we're screwed up and that baby boomers to blame, but for those that do thing that, consider the probable reason for it.




Yeh a line from a Blink182 song: 



> If we're ****ed up, you're to blame


----------



## Soft Dough (26 May 2009)

Judd said:


> Yep this BB agrees.  By the bye, extensive long-term studies of twins brought up in the same household, twins separated at birth and brought up in different households, adopted children, siblings brought up in same household, siblings separated and brought up in different households have shown that parenting has absolutely minimal to zero effect on the outcome of these children as adults.




This is rubbish.

There is no way that this could be tested as you described, the confounders are unmistakable.

Genetics plays a small role, and nuture plays a MASSIVE role.


----------



## Happy (26 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> ...  If we're screwed up, it will largely be because we have been screwed with. How can a generation just go bad? It doesn't, and the reason behind it lies in the world that the older generations have created.
> 
> I'm not actually saying that we're screwed up and that baby boomers to blame, but for those that do thing that, consider the probable reason for it.





Oh yes, yes, find somebody responsible for behaviour.

As if nobody can think for themselves, or do better then generation before with all the baaad examples.


----------



## bowman (26 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Bowman, don't know when you grew up, but if it was the 1980s you should have been afraid..




In the 80's I was too drunk to be afraid.

Born '54 - baby boomer guilty as charged.


----------



## Mr J (26 May 2009)

Happy said:


> Oh yes, yes, find somebody responsible for behaviour.
> 
> As if nobody can think for themselves, or do better then generation before with all the baaad examples.




You think people are magically born with a certain standard of morales? No, people learn from social interaction. If the influences are bad, it will likely rub off. Like I said, a generation doesn't just go bad. It doesn't work like that. Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## Happy (26 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> ...Monkey see, monkey do.





Fair enough for monkey.

But humans can think for themselves and do better if they want to.

Of course they can use the MONKEY excuse too, it is their choice.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 May 2009)

I wish the kids of today would learn how to spell and use punctuation correctly... but I also wish a lot of the adults of today would too.


----------



## Soft Dough (26 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> I wish the kids of today would learn how to spell and use punctuation correctly... but I also wish a lot of the adults of today would too.




I wish that your post did too.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 May 2009)

Soft Dough said:


> This is rubbish.
> 
> There is no way that this could be tested as you described, the confounders are unmistakable.
> 
> Genetics plays a small role, and nuture plays a MASSIVE role.




Agree completely SD - no way that parenting has minimal effect on kids, how else do they learn?  Maybe not always from direct parenting, what they say, but definitely from what they do.

PS Also note that while homicide rates in Oz peaked in 1988, other violent crime (serious assault, rape, robbery) has steadily increased over time.

http://www.aic.gov.au/publications/tandi/ti61.pdf


----------



## Joe Blow (26 May 2009)

Soft Dough said:


> I wish that your post did too.




Do you mean my "..." rather than a comma?

I know it may not technically be correct but it certainly reads just as well.


----------



## Mr J (26 May 2009)

Happy said:


> Fair enough for monkey.
> 
> But humans can think for themselves and do better if they want to.
> 
> Of course they can use the MONKEY excuse too, it is their choice.




My point is that we learn by watching those around us. If those around us do not set a good example, it is unreasonable to expect us to do so in the future. If a certain generation is acting a certain way, rather than criticise, perhaps you (not you specifically) should think about why they're acting that way.

If you think that people are born with a certain standard of morals and know right from wrong without any outside influence, then it isn't worth discussing this any further.


----------



## johenmo (26 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> My point is that we learn by watching those around us. If those around us do not set a good example, it is unreasonable to expect us to do so in the future. If a certain generation is acting a certain way, rather than criticise, perhaps you (not you specifically) should think about why they're acting that way.




To paraphrase It was Plato or someone similar, "give me the boy for the first seven years, and I'll give you the man".  But maybe kids were expected to be more adult in behaviour way back then??  I think nature has some influence, which is then shaped by nurture.

So where does this leave the kids of tomorrow.......???


----------



## Judd (26 May 2009)

Read and make your own minds up.  However, it is probable that a number have already formed a view in which case this stuff is unlikely to alter it.  And fair enough too as eveyone is entitled to hold their point of view.

http://mctfr.psych.umn.edu/

http://www.psych.umn.edu/psylabs/mtfs/default.htm

http://www.psych.umn.edu/psylabs/mtfs/mtrf1.htm


Critiques of these studies are (from Wikipedia):

    * Farber, S. L. (1981). Identical twins reared apart: A reanalysis. New York: Basic Books.
    * Joseph, J. (2004). The Gene Illusion: Genetic Research in Psychiatry and Psychology Under the Microscope.New York: Algora. (2003 United Kingdom Edition by PCCS Books)
    * Joseph, J. (2001). Separated Twins and the Genetics of Personality Differences: A Critique. American Journal of Psychology, 114, 1-30
    * Kamin, L. J. (1974). The Science and Politics of I.Q. Potomac, MD: Lawrence Erlbaum Associates.
    * Taylor, H. F. (1980). The IQ Game: A Methodological Inquiry into the Heredity-Environment Controversy. New Brunswick, NJ: Rutgers University Press.
    * Schonemann, P.H. (1997). Models and muddles of Heritability. Genetica 99, 97-108.
    * Schonemann, P.H. (1990). Environmental versus genetic variance components models for identical twins: A critique of Jinks and Fulker’s reanalysis of the Shield’s data. Cahiers de Psychologie Cognitive/European Bulletin of Psychology 10: 451-473
    * Wahlsten, D. (1990). Insensitivity of the Analysis of variance to heredity-environment interations. Behavioral and Brain Sciences 13: 109-120


----------



## Soft Dough (26 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> Do you mean my "..." rather than a comma?
> 
> I know it may not technically be correct but it certainly reads just as well.




and the grammar too.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2009)

johenmo said:


> To paraphrase It was Plato or someone similar, "give me the boy for the first seven years, and I'll give you the man".  But maybe kids were expected to be more adult in behaviour way back then??  I think nature has some influence, which is then shaped by nurture.
> 
> So where does this leave the kids of tomorrow.......???



The phrase was acually:  "Give me a child until he is seven and I will give you the man".
It was a motto of the Jesuits.


----------



## Julia (26 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> I wish the kids of today would learn how to spell and use punctuation correctly... but I also wish a lot of the adults of today would too.






Soft Dough said:


> I wish that your post did too.



Perhaps you could rewrite Joe's post, Soft Dough, to demonstrate what you think it should be.
Would be good to be specific about  your criticism.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 May 2009)

to whom it may concern , i am happy to provide spelling and punctuation lessons for a small fee.

please contact a.nun in PC for payment details 

thankyou


----------



## Timmy (26 May 2009)

Julia said:


> "Give me a child until he is seven ..."




Glad it was the Jesuits.  Would be creepy if it was the Catholics...


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 May 2009)

In the context of paid employment, I'd much rather have a team of Gen Y's rather than Boomers any day.

Gen Y's - "Can do" and they just get on with it. No complaints unless there's a genuine problem (eg safety, resources etc) and even then they present both the problem and a solution.

Boomers - Constant whinging and attempts to avoid anything that they don't consider "their" work. Problem after problem after problem.

Enough said really. Even with the cost of training and a few mistakes due to inexperience, the Gen Y's are still outstandingly good value workers.


----------



## motorway (27 May 2009)

> > Yep this BB agrees. By the bye, extensive long-term studies of twins brought up in the same household, twins separated at birth and brought up in different households, adopted children, siblings brought up in same household, siblings separated and brought up in different households have shown that parenting has absolutely minimal to zero effect on the outcome of these children as adults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looking at the wrong thing

genes always important
But they need environment 

NOW THINK

what Environment

When they grow up who do children have to deal with
relate to.. survive among ?

There own peers
parents have a certain influence
esp on certain things

But it is the peer group
That children grow up in
That is the future that genes switch on or off to.

certainly many more weapons out there
also young people often seem to lead independent lives

Think-- Lord of the Flies

Parents can have one Big influence
from an early age
and that is 

Being available & involved
and crafting to some extent that environment that matters

ie the Peer groups..... 

It is not the parents that children have to adapt to and relate
But there own peers - Genes ( evolution ) are primed for this
You develop personality to fit in some way
& maximize self esteem --- What ever it takes ..

So genes and environment
But the one of Tomorrow that they will have to compete in
For you name it... Success , Money , Sex .. Love .. Security
esp SELF ESTEEM..

motorway


----------



## Happy (27 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> My point is that we learn by watching those around us. If those around us do not set a good example, it is unreasonable to expect us to do so in the future. If a certain generation is acting a certain way, rather than criticise, perhaps you (not you specifically) should think about why they're acting that way.
> 
> If you think that people are born with a certain standard of morals and know right from wrong without any outside influence, then it isn't worth discussing this any further.





Amazing conclusion, but if one decides to not use brain (after reaching age of reason) and only goes by bad examples, yes, perfect excuse not to do anything better.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (27 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Glad it was the Jesuits.  Would be creepy if it was the Catholics...




The Jesuits are a Catholic order. 

Anyway, it appears nothing changes.



> "When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint".
> Hesiod, 8th century BC
> 
> "What is happening to our young people? They disrespect their elders, they disobey their parents. They ignore the law. They riot in the streets inflamed with wild notions. Their morals are decaying. What is to become of them?"
> ...



http://www.anxietyculture.com/antisocial.htm


----------



## Happy (27 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> My point is that we learn by watching those around us. If those around us do not set a good example, it is unreasonable to expect us to do so in the future. If a certain generation is acting a certain way, rather than criticise, perhaps you (not you specifically) should think about why they're acting that way.
> 
> If you think that people are born with a certain standard of morals and know right from wrong without any outside influence, then it isn't worth discussing this any further.





https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15659&page=20
Post 194.


			
				Sith1s said:
			
		

> Has the upbringing of someone been raised yet?
> 
> I mean for an example (probably more applicable for the older generations) it would have been quite common for your parents to have been strict Catholics, therefore you always went to mass with them ect.
> 
> ...





Just what I talked about and would like to mention here.
Examples of previous generation’s ways looked at and then brain used to make decision for path to follow.

What a surprise, different path!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (27 May 2009)

*Squee Squee Squee FAWOOSH*

Sir O Hoses all the whiny kids off the porch..that would be...

Timmy  "Hey I started this thr*Gurgle gurgle*

Prawn "Don't go there, I've got Admin stat*Gah Argle splugh*

White Goodman "That little hose doesn't scar AAEEIIIIIII* Arrgh argh that's bloody freezing!!"

Bushman "Surely we can talk about this Sir O...you look like a reasonable chap Nooooooooooo"

Mr J "I'm going already ok. Owwwww Right in the back of the head, you SON of a Gragalargle gah"

Skirts the large and imposing figure of Gav with a nod before opening the esky cracking open a cold one and offering one to... 

Joe Blow, Bowman, Nun, MS Tradesim and Julia

"Lovely night isn't it?"

Cheers:drink:

Sir O


----------



## prawn_86 (27 May 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Cheers:drink:
> 
> Sir O




You obviously have been drinking before you said cheers...


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (27 May 2009)

> You obviously have been drinking before you said cheers...




I Schwear Offisher I'm as jober as a sudge *hic*


Just one 

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Soft Dough (27 May 2009)

motorway said:


> Looking at the wrong thing
> 
> genes always important
> But they need environment
> ...




Which came first the chicken or the egg? ( btw I know it was the chicken )

So think of it this way

Parents bring up all kids, who will spend all their time together.

If they all are brought up well, then they will all make positive influences on each other.

That is what happened before, and is happening less now.

I am not sure what the driving force is, but my GUESS ( and I put on the fireproof suit now ) is that the loss of stay at home mums is the main cause, that children have little parental input, as the parents have become greedy and now need to work for the plasma, the car, boat holidays and overly-geared Mcmansions they now so covet ( which their parents did not have )

So in essence I believe that the lifestyle that parents demand now is affecting their offspring.

Hence why my children have a stay at home mother ( THE hardest job in the world ), and if their behaviour, education and abilities are anything to go by, my little social experiment is a massive success.


----------



## kgee (27 May 2009)

kids of today .....all need a good slap around the ears...simple


----------



## Soft Dough (27 May 2009)

kgee said:


> kids of today .....all need a good slap around the ears...simple




Which of their 4 parents is going to do it?

The one at golf?
His Mrs who works nights?

The one who owns the business
or Her Mr who is Prime minister?

Sure as heck the Nanny wont
Teachers cant as they will get reported to district office.


Perhaps if one of the 4 parents actually cared for the child as much as their careers / wants then they would have the common sense to give them a good old-fashioned slap around the ears.


----------



## Julia (27 May 2009)

Soft Dough said:


> Which came first the chicken or the egg? ( btw I know it was the chicken )
> 
> So think of it this way
> 
> ...



I don't think it's quite that simple, Soft Dough.  I know two families with teenagers, (university down to primary school age) where both parents work full time, and they are just great families, happy, supportive within their own families and in the wider community.  At weekends they do stuff together, just the everyday things like work in the garden as a family, go for walks on the beach etc.   What characterises them is an interest in other people, a general thoughtfulness and basic kindness.


----------



## kgee (27 May 2009)

i get pissed with this sort of crap ...since day one all this has happened....case point it started somewhere....I'd say all the ASF's are getting a little older, reccession and a little bit more cynical...yeah lets blame it on the kids...great call


----------



## StockPiles (27 May 2009)

"The Kids Of Today" 

What is the ASX Stock Code for this company ?

Anyone know ? What is its Market Cap ?

EPS ?

I can't find anything about this company ? Is it a Child Care Company ?

WAIT ? am I at the correct Web-Site ? Is this Aussie Stock Forums ?

The kids of today are fead their reality from their parents. Dumb, poor adults bread with other dumb poor adults utilising the natural selection theory (People feel "comfortable" communicating with those within their own reality) and they funnily enough, have children and teach their children how to remain poor and DUMB, thereby feeding the economy and ensuring the rich get richer.... OBVIOUS !!! Duh !


----------



## Timmy (28 May 2009)

StockPiles said:


> "The Kids Of Today"
> 
> What is the ASX Stock Code for this company ?
> 
> ...




Hey Piles, sorry, I only do technical analysis 



StockPiles said:


> The kids of today are fead their reality from their parents. Dumb, poor adults bread with other dumb poor adults utilising the natural selection theory (People feel "comfortable" communicating with those within their own reality) and they funnily enough, have children and teach their children how to remain poor and DUMB, thereby feeding the economy and ensuring the rich get richer.... OBVIOUS !!! Duh !




Interesting ideas (even more interesting spelling BTW).  I don't agree - land of opportunity and all that...


----------



## Eloise (28 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> My point is that we learn by watching those around us. If those around us do not set a good example, it is unreasonable to expect us to do so in the future. If a certain generation is acting a certain way, rather than criticise, perhaps you (not you specifically) should think about why they're acting that way.
> 
> If you think that people are born with a certain standard of morals and know right from wrong without any outside influence, then it isn't worth discussing this any further.




Why not use what you see to make yourself a better person instead of blaming those around you. "i'm a lazy, want everything for nothing so n so cause i was brought up like that".
You can see if the people around you are setting a good example or not - even if you were bought up with people constanly setting bad examples, you still know inside that what their doing is wrong.  So why not take that "bad" example and use it in a positive way?  Say to yourself i am going to be everything these people aren't and more, use them as the icon of everything you dont want to be and strive for that?
To say that you have no choice because you watch and learn from those around you is a load of crap - everyone has their own mind, makes their own decisions, and can turn the negatives to a positive..


----------



## Happy (28 May 2009)

Eloise said:


> ...
> 
> To say that you have no choice because you watch and learn from those around you is a load of crap - everyone has their own mind, makes their own decisions, and can turn the negatives to a positive..




Exactly, just lousy excuse!


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2009)

Quite obviously all the problems in the world today have been caused by the baby boomers and now Gen Y are making things worse and poor old Gen X is just caught in the middle.

lol:


----------



## disarray (28 May 2009)

motorway said:


> There own peers
> parents have a certain influence
> esp on certain things
> 
> ...




i agree with the peer group being the most important aspect of childrens development, but the parent has an extremely important role to play in how the child relates to others within that peer group.

if the parent teaches the child self-respect, confidence, and encourages their self-worth then they will enter their peer groups from a position of strength and be less likely to compromise themselves for the group. for example so many young girls these days act like wh0res because they don't have a sense of self-worth and tie their value into their sexuality instead of their intellect and personality. i see smart young girls get treated like toys by complete douchebag guys because they don't value themselves highly enough.

this sense of self-value should be instilled by the parents (the father especially imo) so the child enters peer groups from a position of confidence and strength.

disclaimer - i don't have kids so this is theorycrafting.

p.s. bring back corporal punishment


----------



## Mr J (28 May 2009)

Eloise said:


> Why not use what you see to make yourself a better person instead of blaming those around you. "i'm a lazy, want everything for nothing so n so cause i was brought up like that".
> You can see if the people around you are setting a good example or not - even if you were bought up with people constanly setting bad examples, you still know inside that what their doing is wrong.  So why not take that "bad" example and use it in a positive way?  Say to yourself i am going to be everything these people aren't and more, use them as the icon of everything you dont want to be and strive for that?
> To say that you have no choice because you watch and learn from those around you is a load of crap - everyone has their own mind, makes their own decisions, and can turn the negatives to a positive..




I know what you're saying, however I'm really talking about the over shift of society's standards. I believe we learn our morals from social interaction, the adults that raise us and by society's standards as a whole. 

If an entire generation has become selfish, I don't see why that generation should be blamed. We all shape the world, some more than others, and and varying amounts depending on age (e.g. the baby boomers currently have more influence than gen Y). I don't "blame" a particular generation for any generation's shortcomings, it's just a result of the world we live in, which we all influence. However, that world is more heavily shaped by older generations, and therefore the actions of the older generations more heavily influence the younger generations. 

Blame? No, that's a negative word and I don't feel negatively about it. I would just say it is cause and effect.


----------



## StockPiles (28 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Hey Piles, sorry, I only do technical analysis
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting ideas (even more interesting spelling BTW).  I don't agree - land of opportunity and all that...





In a Land of oppurtunity, people are their own worst enemy and often have their ideas of what is "real" passed to them through their upbringing etc etc..

This of course does not apply to EVERYONE. It is a generalisation which applies to a MAJORITY - hence the existence of demographics, the science of psychology, Meyers Briggs Type Indicators etc etc etc ..

(sorry about the spelling  )

Groups of people will enjoy their smokes, their Football, Their tattoes, their piercings and will forever debate over their preference of Holdens and/or Fords and there is no way in HELL anyone from my reality will make them understand how stupid they are ..

It is perfectly normal and within their reality for them to buy Smokes, drink coca cola, Watch and enjoy Football or get the latest Tattoe of a Rose / Love heart etc etc HELL even an eyebrow piercing or two is a normal experience..

Here I am with my reality saying " WTF ?????????????? " to all of the above ..


----------



## StockPiles (28 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Quite obviously all the problems in the world today have been caused by the baby boomers and now Gen Y are making things worse and poor old Gen X is just caught in the middle.
> 
> lol:





WOW !!! you like Hawks ?? I saw some Hawks when I drove into Western New South Wales. They have such a huge wingspan and enjoy eating road kill 

How interesting to find someone so interested in the Hawk they would use one as part of their avatar. I like the background colour you chose to put around the hawk - very creative ! Nice Work


----------



## StockPiles (28 May 2009)

disarray said:


> i agree with the peer group being the most important aspect of childrens development, but the parent has an extremely important role to play in how the child relates to others within that peer group.
> 
> if the parent teaches the child self-respect, confidence, and encourages their self-worth then they will enter their peer groups from a position of strength and be less likely to compromise themselves for the group. for example so many young girls these days act like wh0res because they don't have a sense of self-worth and tie their value into their sexuality instead of their intellect and personality. i see smart young girls get treated like toys by complete douchebag guys because they don't value themselves highly enough.
> 
> ...





OMG, it's my creator !!! What are your orders Davros ?


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (28 May 2009)

StockPiles said:


> Groups of people will enjoy their smokes, their Football, Their tattos, their piercings and will forever debate over their preference of Holdens and/or Fords and there is no way in HELL anyone from my reality will make them understand how stupid they are ..
> 
> It is perfectly normal and within their reality for them to buy Smokes, drink coca cola, Watch and enjoy Football or get the latest Tattoe of a Rose / Love heart etc etc HELL even an eyebrow piercing or two is a normal experience..
> 
> Here I am with my reality saying " WTF ?????????????? " to all of the above ..




Looks cockeyed at StockPiles generalisation.
*examines self*
I have a tattoo. I _used_ to smoke and enjoyed it a lot. Frequently drink coca cola (especially with wild turkey). Probably drink too much. Had an ear pierced when I was young (hey it was the fashion back then). I've owned several Fords - currently I drive a Festiva.

"Oi mister. You callin' me a bogan or somefing?"  Virtually Headbutts Stockpiles to get the fight started.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## SirRumpole (5 June 2018)

I must admit , I don't blame her...

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-...ends-flying-different-class-from-kids/9835068


----------



## Tisme (5 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I must admit , I don't blame her...
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-...ends-flying-different-class-from-kids/9835068





Teaches kids that reward comes from success, not from shared genetics and sense of entitlement


----------



## noirua (13 October 2020)

It is so easy when reaching a crossing point with very young children to lapse concentration just for a moment:




__





						Pictured: Boy, 4, killed by car at pelican crossing with his mother
					





					www.msn.com


----------

